# Jayco Pop up



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Just picked this one up a couple weeks ago. It needed some tlc, had been sitting for a couple years. New tires, wheels, bearings, water lines, led lights, and some other fix ups, she's ready to roll. Got reservations at Wolf Creek Park for the maiden voyage. Wish us luck


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sweet. i still use the tent, so no camping till it cools off. i guess i could use the 5000 btu a/c unit? lmao. enjoy your trip


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice...I found a older Coleman that was in need of the same ...taking it out tomorrow. The ac will kick butt at night here in Texas...during the day its a whole different story. Looking at purchasing a set of radiant deflectors for the wings to see if it helps. Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

FlatoutFishin said:


> Nice...I found a older Coleman that was in need of the same ...taking it out tomorrow. The ac will kick butt at night here in Texas...during the day its a whole different story. Looking at purchasing a set of radiant deflectors for the wings to see if it helps. Anyway, enjoy!


 Went to Home Depot and purchased a roll of radiant barrier . Makesa a BIG Difference...


----------

